# Betta just sits in one spot almost all day?



## miikexo

My betta seems to be sitting in the same spot just about all day, when I feed him he will come and get some food but then he just goes back to the same spot, up in the left-hand corner of the bowl I'm wondering what is up with him I just got him on Friday, June 29th so he is fairly new. He's not floating so I don't think it's a swim blatter problem and he's not on his side at all he's just plain sitting there. Any suggestions?


----------



## Meggie6347

How big is the tank? Filter? Heater? Water change schedule?

If you tell us these things we may be able to help a bit more


----------



## Kenny G

I agree with Meggie6347 need more info. But from what I see you it looks like a unheated bowl, with no filter. If you just got him Friday you have only had him 1 full day so no need for water change yet. I assume you are treating the water with a conditioner?


----------



## miikexo

hey I think I know the problem the water is to cold.. the guy at the petstore said I dont need a heater.. his water is at 70.0 F

His tank is 1 Gallon, no filter no heater and water change once every 2 weeks as told by the petstore.. I hope im not gonna kill him 

@kenny G yes im using conditioner


----------



## Kenny G

Some pet store workers are STUPID. Yes I would get the little guy a heater. Betta's are tropical fish and need to be in water between 78-82 degrees F. In a tank with no filter I would suggest you do daily water changes. To ease the stress of water changes get a 1 gallon water bottle fill it and treat it with conditioner ahead of time. I would say change it every 3-4 days. If you have gravel/decorations change about 25-50%f of the water. Do not do 100% water change because betta's develop good bacteria in the tanks that they need. FYI Petsmart has a small Marina betta 8w heater that is perfect for 1-1 1/2 gallon tanks. Its 10.99 with free petsmart card. Check Petlanddiscounts, Walmart, Target you fill find small heaters. If you have minimal decorations you can get a whisper 3i filter which does not take up a lot of space.

Best wishes and enjoy


----------



## ao

Noooo wait! DO change 100% of the water once a week! Also change 50% mid week. This is an excellent tested and proven successful formular for betta keeping by OldFishLady. prepare water before hand is good, try to have he new water the same temperature as the old. or it will shock the poor fish.
He does not need a filter, it will do nothing for him in a 1 gallon, and he wont appreciated the current in the small area. until you purchase a heater, put him in the warmest part of your house with a stable temperature.
You donot really need any aquarium gravel. gravel is another hassel to clean.

Never clean with soap. just rinse with hot water when cleaning the Jar.
After you purchase the heater, make sure you are raising the temperature slowly.

Don't over clean  stick to the water change schedules and you should be fine

Also recommended feeding is twice a day, 2 pellets/feeding. treats such as freeze dried blood worms once a week instead of pellets. And one food free day.


----------



## miikexo

*UPDATE - Doing better with heater*

My betta is doing much better with the heater it is slowly heating up his bowl right now its at 76.7 and he seems content, he's moving around and not just sitting in the corner of the bowl anymore yay!


----------



## Jwp2018

My fish is doing the same thing but he has a filter. I got him maybe in January. He moves from the right side of the tank to get his food but then he goes back to the right side. and he doesn't eat unless I put the food right in front of his face. Any ideas?


----------

